
Ask HN: Best list of dominant values, culture, views of HN users? - SolveEverything
instead of asking on quora, thought would be good to ask here:<p>* what is a detailed, clean, bullet-point analysis of the dominant values, culture, views of HN users as distinct from other popular sites?
======
ebcode
the guidelines, maybe?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
SolveEverything
wtf... uneducated? that's whoever wrote that page, not the users. the question
specifically asks about the users

------
id122015
the downvote button

~~~
SolveEverything
wtf... is this an uneducated reddit user that stumbled upon HN?

